# Front deraileur mount bent & internal brake cable housing isuse



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I know this looks like a no-brainer, but just wanted to post some pictures and make sure I'm not missing something (I know the chain should be routed thru the deraileuer, but as it bolts on bent, I just bolted it on for the photo. The chain isnt pushing it to make it bent).

This braze on mount is bolted to the frame, so I can remove it and bend it back in a vice. I guess going to a clamp on deraileur on the carbon frame is a no no?

Secondly, the internal cable guide. I'd looked at the plastic bit at the front, and thought that it had a ferrel stuck in it. So I got out the pliers and pulled on it ... it then dislodged from the rear plastic guide. So I was left with an internal guide that no longer joined at both ends. In order to get the bike going I just ran the brake cable through the top tube. If it dosnt rattle, do I need to put it back in? Is there a plastic option which is softer and easier to run?

Thanks.

-chris


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

If at all possible, I wouldn't use a clamp on derailleur... Some Look models use them, but one designed with the "braze on" clamp might be thinner tubing in that area. Rather than risk crushing it with a clamp - yeah, it's unlikely, but stilll, why risk it if you don't have to - unbolt and straighten the "braze on" bracket, then bolt it back on. It will be a bit of a guessing game, straightening the bracket and getting it just right. Might take a few tries.

You're probably fine just running a continuous cable housing through the top tube for the rear brake. I've seen more than a few bikes set up that way. In fact if memory serves that's the way it's set up on my 565. I really don't know how you'd realign and reattach the internal guide, anyway. Just remember the next time you replace the cable to use the old cable to pull a string or strong thread through the top tube, then use that to coax the new cable and housing through. It's possible to do without the string, but a pain in the arse. Much easier if you tape the string to the end of the new cable/housing and use it to pull it through.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks.

I've taken the mount off .. not great news. The bending was most likley done when the front deraileur was knocked. There are some axial cracks in the tube at that point. I'm happy to ride it as is, as I'm not expecting it to fail all of a sudden. I've given the mount a straighten in a vice, but need to tweak it back a bit still.

As for the cable, I've run it no problems without the brass tube. The only advantages I see with the brass tube are that it stops the cable rattling (which so far it doesnt appear to) and also it stops water getting in (although I doubt that this will be an issue).

I'm quite gutted about the cracks. I bougth the fram from ebay a few months back, and only noticed now, so can't really go back to the seller. It also rides really nicely ... esp considering that it's got the alloy fork.

It was to be my 2x9 roadbike for the summer, and probably a trip to the Alps to hit some climbs, so I'm still hopeful of the hanger functioning well enough to allow the bike to be 2x9. If not, then it'll become a 1x9 commuter, but unfortunately I can't afford to build up another bike to give me a 2x9 (or 2x10) for 'proper' riding. Perhaps with a 42 on the front, I might be able to make a 1x9 work in bunch rides here.

Thanks.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the cracks under the FD hanger... But all is not necessarily lost.

Carbon fiber is very repairable. It would be pretty easy to repair some small cracks such as you describe, with some epoxy resin and perhaps a wrap or two of carbon fiber cloth around the tube as reinforcement. Done right, it can be practically invisible and closely match existing nude or clearcoated CF. It would mostly be hidden under the hanger, too, once that's remounted. 

You might look into having this done. Calfee here in California is one shop that repairs CF. There are others around the world. Some experise is needed, to use the right type of epoxy and have a source for various types of carbon fiber cloth to best match the tubing on the bike.


----------

